

How Farouk al Kasim Saved Norway From Its Oil - deegles
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/nature-and-technology/iraqi-vikings-farouk-al-kasim-norway-oil-72715/

======
NatW
I highly recommend the planet money podcast on this important topic:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/08/26/139972557/the-
frid...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/08/26/139972557/the-friday-
podcast-norways-got-advice-for-libya)

